
Twitter Transparency Report for January-June 2016 - arkadiyt
https://blog.twitter.com/2016/advancing-transparency-with-more-insightful-data
======
willow9886
This is absolutely horrifying.

A few stats at a quick glance...

\- US is responsible for nearly 1/2 of all gov't requests to Twitter for
account info (2,520 / 5,676). 82% of those requests resulted in information
being produced.

\- US info requests specified 8,000+ accounts, translating into >60% of all
accounts specified.

\- Turkey's gov't responsible for ~40% of account removal requests...a
staggering 1,781 requests, reporting 15,000 accounts (75% of all accounts
reported during the term!)

